# Weight gain tease and fat talk?



## robot_invasion (Mar 19, 2011)

When a beautiful woman says something like "I want to get fat for you" or "do you want to fatten me up?" in a cute, teasing, softcore kind of way...well...I just melt. I find it to be such a turn on. There are some weight gain tease/fat talk videos and a few stories I've come across that play into this fantasy, but not many. Any recommendations? 

I know not everyone likes this, so please don't post an angry reply if this isn't what you're into.

Thanks!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 19, 2011)

No angry reply, just may not be the right location for the post - maybe in fat sexuality on the weight board would be better. IDK ... Good luck in your quest.


----------



## robot_invasion (Mar 19, 2011)

You have a point. Didn't notice that category before. Thanks.


----------



## SuperSizedAngie (Mar 27, 2011)

bigsexy920 said:


> No angry reply, just may not be the right location for the post - maybe in fat sexuality on the weight board would be better. IDK ... Good luck in your quest.



Yes, and over on that board, they told him to come here. Catch-22, no? 

Anyway, to respond the original poster, I've done some weight gain tease videos before. I can't recommend those to you, as I think it's a conflict of interest for me to pimp my own clips. 

However, some of the big names to look out for who also do weight gain teasing would be Ivy & Violet James, Kellie Kay, Luna Love, Foxxie Roxxie, & Big Cutie Sasha. From what I've seen of their videos, you'll probably enjoy them immensely. 

If you're looking for erotic fiction, there are sections here on this board dedicated to weight gain fiction. They would probably be able to recommend some very good authors for you to explore. Sorry I can't help you out more with this!


----------



## her revenge (Mar 31, 2011)

Skyler Gray has some stuff you may like over on Dailymotion.com. just type in weight gain tease and there ya go! hope you enjoy


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 31, 2011)

SuperSizedAngie said:


> Yes, and over on that board, they told him to come here. Catch-22, no?



Looks like it. And you can just never tell what posts will get a lot of response. Over in HP, folks can go on endlessly over political arguments, elsewhere people at times can bark at each other for weeks over who is more insulted over something or other, but fantasy issues are often glossed over, perhaps for fear of being called out by snipers. Who knows.


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Sep 29, 2011)

her revenge said:


> Skyler Gray has some stuff you may like over on Dailymotion.com. just type in weight gain tease and there ya go! hope you enjoy



If you're going to do this, make sure you go to the upper-right hand corner and ensure "Family Filter" is set to OFF. Otherwise... you'll never find it. 

Hope that helps some folks who were curious..

:eat1:


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 4, 2011)

robot_invasion said:


> When a beautiful woman says something like "I want to get fat for you" or "do you want to fatten me up?" in a cute, teasing, softcore kind of way...well...I just melt. I find it to be such a turn on. There are some weight gain tease/fat talk videos and a few stories I've come across that play into this fantasy, but not many. Any recommendations?
> 
> I know not everyone likes this, so please don't post an angry reply if this isn't what you're into.
> 
> Thanks!



Taylor Made Clips has a crapload of weight gain tease, some good stuff too.


----------



## Rebel (Jan 21, 2012)

robot_invasion said:


> When a beautiful woman says something like "I want to get fat for you" or "do you want to fatten me up?" in a cute, teasing, softcore kind of way...well...I just melt. I find it to be such a turn on. There are some weight gain tease/fat talk videos and a few stories I've come across that play into this fantasy, but not many. Any recommendations?
> 
> I know not everyone likes this, so please don't post an angry reply if this isn't what you're into.
> 
> Thanks!



I am certainly not an expert on these matters, but I ave never let that stop me from having an opinion! 

The description I found for the Weight Gain Forum here says "For the discussion of weight gain issues and fantasies". 

Having a woman tease with this kind of fattening flirtation is exciting to a lot of us. This type of teasing is very easy to continue past foreplay and into the act itself, becoming a type of role playing that can be very effective. Lots of people love to pretend that their partners are getting fatter at an impossible rate. And by golly, those weight gain fantasies work! After all, fantasy is almost always fairly gullible.

And just because we can't always find a real partner to share those fantasies with us in exactly the way that we like, there is no reason not to find online resources to cover those desires for weight gain fantasies.

Lastly, who better to ask that us, Robot Invasion's fat-friendly neighbors here at the DIMENSIONS Forums? Just as if he were asking how to fatten up his wife, this seems the right place for that question.

And in answer to that question, I have fairly good luck with Daily Motion after including "expansion" in my searches, and there are several Bambi Blaze vignettes that I enjoy. Half the fun is in the search!


----------

